# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Wie heeft roaccutane gebruikt?

## Ikke

Ik heb last gehad van acne, daarvoor heb ik vanalles geprobeerd.. niets hielp.... enige optie zijn nu een laserbehandeling. of roaccutane.. maar bij de laserbehandeling moet iik 2maanden uit de zon blijven, en dat gaat niet ivm vakantie enzo... dus kies ik voor roaccutane

NU... wil graag weten, hoe de kuur is bevallen, en wat het resultaat is...... maar ook de bijwerkingen enz...

please let me know...

greetz Ik

----------


## It's me

Ik heb een aantal jaren terug roacutane gebruikt en kan niet anders zeggen dan dat dit (na jaren van ellende en vanalles gebruikt te hebben wat totáál niets hielp) hét wondermiddeltje is geweest&#33;

Ook ik had idd wel last van droge lippen,ogen etc. maar het resultaat mag er absoluut zijn. 
Het schijnt overigens normaal te zijn dat het in eerste instantie alleen maar heftiger wordt om daarna rustiger te worden. 
Het kan ook zijn dat ze je een te lage dosis gegeven hebben (is bij mij in eerste instantie ook het geval geweest). 
Weet niet in wat voor ziekenhuis je op dit moment behandeld wordt maar laat je anders eens doorsturen naar een academisch ziekenhuis: daar werken ze meer met dit middel en zijn niet te angstig om je wat meer voor te schrijven.

Succes ermee en mijn advies is dus absoluut; volhouden
(Ik ben er daardoor namelijk voorgoed vanaf&#33 :Wink:

----------


## macinmosh

ik wil dat ook eens proberen
maar heb net gelezen dat het zelfmoord neigingen
en mentale stoornissen kan veroorzaken...
bij vele hoor ik een negatief advies, maar bij andere ook goede..
dus tsja ik zal het ook niet weten..
xoxo

----------


## Neus

Ik heb het zelf nu bijna 5 maanden gebruikt en ik ben dr ontzettend blij mij. In het begin werd het erger, wat veel mensen al meteen afschrikt. Je moet gewoon even door zetten en dan komt het helemaal goed. Ik heb nu gewoon helemaal niks meer!  :Smile:  En ik moet nog minstens een maandje dus voor mij is het gewoon een wondermiddel. 

Ik heb ook veel negatieve adviezen gelezen. Maar wat mij opviel is dat veel mensen al stopte omdat ze vonden dat ze erg droog lippen kregen. Je moet er iets voor over hebben en die mensen hadden dat duidelijk niet. Ik zelf heb droge lippen, handen en gezicht. Maar dit is allemaal gemakkelijk op te lossen met zalfjes. Daarnaast sport ik veel en heb gemerkt dat roaccutane hier wel degelijk invloed op heeft. Voetbal gaat een stuk minder en heb veel sneller blessures en spierpijn. Maar ik blijf vrolijk verder gaan, want ik weet waarvoor ik het doe. Voor de rest heb ik niet veel last gehad van dingen. 

En in de bijsluiter staat bij _Zeer zelden_ 'zelfmoord neigingen. Dan pik je ook meteen het meest extreme er uit hoor. Waarschijnlijk heeft ooit iemand die dit gebruikt zelfmoord gepleegd dus moest dit vermeld worden. Daar moet je je echt niet druk om maken....

Conclusie: *EEN AANRADER!!*

----------

